# SCCA Auto-X at Ripken Stadium



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Spectated at a Philly SCCA auto-x this past weekend at Ripken Stadium in Aberdeen, MD off I-95. Just thought I'd post up here to see if any of y'all were there. I got there in the afternoon, just in time to catch the last few B15s running. 

Some pics I took are here: http://ripkenautox.shutterfly.com/action/

And this is a thread discussing it: http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=437413

I've never auto-xed, but will probably give it a shot when the season starts up again in the spring.


----------

